
Remdesivir: Drug has 'clear cut' power to fight coronavirus - l31g
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-52478783
======
megamike
clear cut?? this paragraph rather puts a damper on the enthusia$m… The study
tracked two groups of patients who were hospitalized with Covid-19. One group
received a 5-day treatment of remdesivir, while the other group took the drug
for 10 days. The researchers said more than half of the patients in both
treatment groups were discharged from the hospital within 14 days. They said
64.5% of the patients who received the shorter treatment course were
discharged, compared with 53.8% of the group who were treated for 10 days.

This means a shorter course was less dangerous than a longer course—is one way
to say it. Without a control arm though, one cannot say that OR that they did
“better” than people who received no RDV.

Shoddy “science” does not help patients or physicians to make best treatment
decisions. George M. Carter

~~~
l31g
There are multiple studies going on in parallel. Some of them use a 10-day
placebo, others compare 5-day and 10-day treatments.
[https://www.gilead.com/news-and-press/press-room/press-
relea...](https://www.gilead.com/news-and-press/press-room/press-
releases/2020/4/gilead-announces-results-from-phase-3-trial-of-
investigational-antiviral-remdesivir-in-patients-with-severe-covid-19)
[https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-
clinical-t...](https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-clinical-
trial-shows-remdesivir-accelerates-recovery-advanced-covid-19)
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)31022-9/fulltext)

